# The ONLY way it will snow in Jersey



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

maybe we can do a little bit of cloudseeding here in jersey.... if it can snow in china it can snow in jersey

Cloud Seeding Gone Wrong in China, US History

China claims to have modified their weather - a little too much; heavy snow after cloud seeding led to the closures of major highways in Beijing. I'll quote from a Reuters article as I did in 2006 when I talked about this subject in 2006:

"Although the science of weather seeding is controversial and some doubt its effectiveness, China often seeds clouds."

Scientists have never been sure how to measure the affect of cloud seeding. One could argue that this storm might have happened anyway, for example. A college professor told me that modification of major weather systems was abandoned in the U.S. 50 years ago when a seeded hurricane changed course to hit the coast. That may or may not be true; you can see the results of NOAA's Project Stormfury below (courtesy About.com); click on the storm names for their tracks.

In 1961, the eye wall of Hurricane Esther was seeded with silver iodide. The hurricane stopped growing and showed signs of possible weakening. Hurricane Beulah was seeded in 1963, again with some encouraging results. Two hurricanes were then seeded with massive quantities of silver iodide. The first storm (Hurricane Debbie, 1969) weakened temporarily after being seeded five times. No significant effect was detected on the second storm (Hurricane Ginger, 1971). Later analysis of the 1969 storm suggested that the storm would have weakened with or without the seeding, as part of the normal eyewall replacement process.

IMAGE AT LEFT: Stormfury seeding diagram by NOAA. You can read more about Project Stormfury on NOAA's site, including the official reasons for it being disbanded. More information about why hurricane modification is not simple, can be read on my blog entry "Bomb 'Em or Dust 'Em".

And don't forget, the U.S. Air Force said in 1996 that they plan to "own the weather" by 2025.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Icey if you want it to snow ,have a free ice cream cone that day. Then you'll get a Blizzard and have to plow and won't be able to open and people will call the FBI and complain about fraud.


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

grandview;760236 said:


> Icey if you want it to snow ,have a free ice cream cone that day. Then you'll get a Blizzard and have to plow and won't be able to open and people will call the FBI and complain about fraud.


sounds like you got it all figured out.......:realmad:

wouldnt be the first time the FBI was after me


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

I dont even care anymore...i had my fun in january-feb...bring on grass season. Plowing is over rated........im to good for it


----------



## FISHERBOY (Aug 13, 2007)

Plowing overated what ru nuts, cutting grass sucks thats the only business where prices go down, giv me snow any day over cutting grass


----------

